# Discount Code Brittany Ferries



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Would any kind member like to share their discount code with me. Hoping to travel Brittany Ferries to Santander in the next couple of weeks. Spur of the moment thing. Have seen enough rain.

Trevor


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

TM59 said:


> Would any kind member like to share their discount code with me. Hoping to travel Brittany Ferries to Santander in the next couple of weeks. Spur of the moment thing. Have seen enough rain.
> 
> Trevor


I have PM'd you my code. Look in your inbox and it should be there.


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Anyone wanting to book for later in the year this code is valid until feb2015. It's s0016r .


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Get in there Frank, just seen this post :wink:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have French membership and are very happy for anyone to use our code - it is freely given to all our gite guests and is available for anyone to use, but I believe only offers a significant discount for travel to France (via any BF route except the new _economie_ ferry about which no final decision has yet been given);

the code is; (removed by request)

Fell free to copy and retain - it gets renewed every September for the gite anyway so will remain valid.....

Dave


----------

